# [SOLVED] First computer I'll be building - Question



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

Video Card - http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5316156&sku=P450-5770

CPU - http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5692033&sku=A79-1965

Power Supply - http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276567&sku=ULT-LSP750

Motherboard - http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6637781

RAM (4GB DDR3) - http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6613461&sku=C13-1005

As for my questions:



Will this all run correctly? I believe it should but I'm just apprehensive.
How do you think this would run as a gaming PC? Do you think I could run most games on the market with fairly any problems?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

The parts are compatible and it should run but how long would be questionable using an Ultra PSU.
750W Corsair: http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438609&CatId=2533
Gigabyte Mobo's are good but Nvidia Mobo chipsets and ATI GPU chips don't always get along. Using a Mobo with AMD chips would assure compatibility and be less likely to have problems.
Nvidia Mobo chips have also been noted for problems.
Note: MATX Mobo's are fine but generally have limited Bios adjustments.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

So you're saying my power supply _could_ be a problem after a while? What power supply would you recommend?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Tyree said:


> 750W Corsair: http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438609&CatId=2533


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Sorry, I thought you were linking the one I posted above.

*Edit: *Also, do you know if my motherboard would work with a PATA hard drive?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Ranich said:


> So you're saying my power supply _could_ be a problem after a while? What power supply would you recommend?


I would say the Ultra would _probably_ be a problem.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Also, do you know if my motherboard would work with a PATA hard drive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

With a ATI video card and AMD CPU I would definitely use a AMD chipset motherboard> http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5367037&CatId=5528

The boards have 1 IDE(Pata) controller which will handle 2 drives, although it's best performance wise to only run 1 drive on the controller.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> With a ATI video card and AMD CPU I would definitely use a AMD chipset motherboard> [url]http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5367037&CatId=5528[/URL]
> 
> The boards have 1 IDE(Pata) controller which will handle 2 drives, although it's best performance wise to only run 1 drive on the controller.


Alright I just added that motherboard and removed the previous one I put up there and I'm just _barely_ under my budget. So you think that will be good then, other than the possible problem down the road with the power supply?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Don't waste your money on the ultra supply, when they go bad they can and will take out other components.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> Don't waste your money on the ultra supply, when they go bad they can and will take out other components.


Well let me ask you this. What's the lowest power supply I should go for? Is it worth going lower? I'm strictly on a budget, so do you think you could find a good power supply that _should _work for the parts I have listed and all around the same price as the ULTRA?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

The PSU is the very last item you want to cut costs on. Low quality PSU's shorten hardware life and when they fail they generally take other hardware with them
For a 5770 GPU. 750W Corsair: http://www.compusa.com/applications/...609&CatId=2533


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Tyree said:


> For a 5770 GPU. 750W Corsair: [url]http://www.compusa.com/applications/...609&CatId=2533[/URL]


Sorry, your link is broken... mind reposting it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438609&CatId=2533


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Thanks gavinzach. I copy/pasted the link from my other post and apparently didn't do a very good job of it.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*


ASUS M4A77TD AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard 
XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ... 
CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
To sum it up, I added / fixed the parts you recommended me to so this comes out to: *$577.95*. Not bad, thanks for your help guys. _Lastly_ what case would you recommend for this set up? If you guys can pick one for me to use that'd be nice, if not I don't mind searching for one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Personally, I'd spend another $11 for the SAPPHIRE 5770 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858

Coolermaster and Antec are good quality cases. What's your budget for a case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

I use a lot of the CoolerMaster Centurion line. The Elite is also a Quality case if not as appealing > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583%2050001333%20600029808&IsNodeId=1&page=2&bop=And&CompareItemList=7|11-119-068^11-119-068-TS%2C11-119-106^11-119-106-TS%2C11-119-047^11-119-047-S01%2C11-119-152^11-119-152-TS%2C11-119-115^11-119-115-S01


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Tyree said:


> Personally, I'd spend another $11 for the SAPPHIRE 5770
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858
> 
> Coolermaster and Antec are good quality cases. What's your budget for a case?


I'm thinking below $100. I'm getting my paycheck within a few days which will boost my budget to around $660 or so. So far with the video card you posted above, my grand total (without the case of course) is: *$584.95*.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Tyree said:


> Personally, I'd spend another $11 for the SAPPHIRE 5770
> [url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858[/URL]


What exactly makes it better? The "Stream Processors" or what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Sapphire offers better warranty support and builds a better card.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

I have an Antec 300 case and for all it's flaws I like it. It is a good solid case, looks good and keeps my components cool. Most importantly, I picked it up for less than $60. Can't go wrong there, in my eyes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

Also, I have to agree with Wrench97 and Tyree, go with the Saphire... I don't have any experience with XFX Video Cards, but if my XFX Motherboard is any indication of quality... Yeah, go with the Saphire...



Tyree said:


> Thanks gavinzach. I copy/pasted the link from my other post and apparently didn't do a very good job of it.


No problem!


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Would you recommend that I stick with the AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5GHz or would you recommend I spend the extra $20 for the AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Can't go wrong with the six core, both cpus however will do a good job on pretty much anything. In the end its up to you it is only $20 more now and may prevent you from having to upgrade for a longer amount of time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

The higher clock speed is more beneficial in games, very few software titles can take advantage of 6 cores, none of them games.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> The higher clock speed is more beneficial in games, very few software titles can take advantage of 6 cores, none of them games.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Also, I noticed that the 3.4ghz has L2 and L3 cache, while the 3.5ghz has L1-3 cache. Which would you prefer? I'm sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure my computer is as good as I can get it, and so I can know more things for the future.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

That's a good question, L1, 2 & 3 are levels of Cache usually the higher the level the larger the cache, the lower level L1 is smaller thus latency is lower resulting in faster reads if the size of the data fits, if not it bumps to the higher level cache then finally to the ram, I'm not sure how you could have L2 and L3 levels without a L1 level? I suspect AMD just has not been advertising the size of the L1 cache on the previous CPU's.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> That's a good question, L1, 2 & 3 are levels of Cache usually the higher the level the larger the cache, the lower level L1 is smaller thus latency is lower resulting in faster reads if the size of the data fits, if not it bumps to the higher level cache then finally to the ram, I'm not sure how you could have L2 and L3 levels without a L1 level? I suspect AMD just has not been advertising the size of the L1 cache on the previous CPU's.


Alright thanks. A kid I know at school said like when you buy the "black edition" of a processor its fan is usually not that good so I'd have to get a new one, is that true or is he misinformed? He basically said the cooling system for it isn't very good so you'd need to buy like a new fan for it, etc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

The older Athlon x2 BE CPU's did not come with a fan, the Phenom II's come with a decent Fan, not great and not a extreme overclocking fan but decent enough for stock clocks and a slight OC.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> The older Athlon x2 BE CPU's did not come with a fan, the Phenom II's come with a decent Fan, not great and not a extreme overclocking fan but decent enough for stock clocks and a slight OC.


Alright thanks. One quick overview of what my computer parts:

*Case* - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
*Motherboard* - ASUS M4A77TD AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
*Video card* - SAPPHIRE 100283L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 
*Power supply* - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ... 
*RAM* - CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M1A1333C9
*CPU *- AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDZ970FBGMBOX 

Everything look solid? Also, I thought I'd point out that I'm using Windows 7 32-bit.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Everything looks good to me.

One thing to point out. Your 32 bit version of 7 is only going to utilize 3GB of your memory. It is still a good idea to leave it at 4GB(2x2) for Dual-Channel. I just don't want you to be suprised when Windows tells you you only have 3GB usable ram.

-GZ


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Looks good, on the Win 7 is it the upgrade version or OEM?


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



wrench97 said:


> Looks good, on the Win 7 is it the upgrade version or OEM?


It's the upgrade, and apparently my dad just notified me that it has both the 32-bit and 64-bit edition, so I'll be getting the 64-bit edition.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

That's where I was headed


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Is it possible to upgrade to Windows 7 from Windows XP? Or do I need to upgrade from Vista?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

As long as it is a valid, retail, copy of Windows you can upgrade from it. 
It violates EULA to upgrade from an OEM copy unless it is on the licensed PC.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> As long as it is a valid, retail, copy of Windows you can upgrade from it.
> It violates EULA to upgrade from an OEM copy unless it is on the licensed PC.


Yeah the Windows XP copy I've been using has only been used on this PC, if that's what you mean. So I should be good then?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Ranich said:


> Yeah the Windows XP copy I've been using has only been used on this PC, if that's what you mean. So I should be good then?


If it is OEM and licensed to your previous PC, then no. Once you replace all those components, it is no longer the same PC according to EULA.

If it is retail, then you can use it on the new build as long as you discontinue use of it on the old computer.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> If it is OEM and licensed to your previous PC, then no. Once you replace all those components, it is no longer the same PC according to EULA.
> 
> If it is retail, then you can use it on the new build as long as you discontinue use of it on the old computer.


Well I don't think it is, because I got a new video card and more ram last Christmas and had to reformat. So I guess I should be fine as mine's not an OEM.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Ranich said:


> Well I don't think it is, because I got a new video card and more ram last Christmas and had to reformat. So I guess I should be fine as *mine's not an OEM*.


Good. :grin:


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

And when buying from newegg it states 3 day shipping, does that mean in three days it should be shipped to my house or does it take like a day to process, then two to three days to send it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

I have never had a problem with NewEgg shipping. I usually get my stuff within the stated time period.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> I have never had a problem with NewEgg shipping. I usually get my stuff within the stated time period.


Alright. Thanks a lot fellas. I really appreciate you guys for putting up with me and I'll try to stay away from this topic until I get my parts. I'll notify you how things work in a matter of three to four days.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Come on back and drop a line anytime!

Be sure to bench test your build before putting it in the case.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Alright I officially payed for all the parts, even got "Rush Order" which apparently ships it today I believe. And somehow the price went down by like ten dollars, so I'm pleased.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

In regards of my parts do you think I should be able to run most games on the market without much issue, excluding Crysis and Farcry (and those other over the top games)?

Parts:



Ranich said:


> *Case* - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> *Motherboard* - ASUS M4A77TD AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
> *Video card* - SAPPHIRE 100283L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> *Power supply* - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ...
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

It'll run Crysis just fine, Far Cry 2 recommended is a X1900 ATI or 8600GT Nvidia, and a Athlon X2 CPU it'll run that with flying colors.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

That's a great system you got there, should run Crysis with more than decent FPS. 

Maybe when you have the machine built, you can post what you get with Crysis with max settings(Frame rate).


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

It says:* Estimated delivery 11/10/2010* I hope that's not true as I ordered 3-day shipping on the 5th.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Ranich said:


> It says:* Estimated delivery 11/10/2010* I hope that's not true as I ordered 3-day shipping on the 5th.


Never, ever count weekends or Holidays in shipping times...


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> Never, ever count weekends or Holidays in shipping times...


But I got an email back when I ordered it yesterday, it contained: WE WILL PUT FORTH OUR BEST EFFORT TO SHIP THIS ORDER ON *11/8/2010.*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

You ordered it on Friday... I don't know what time you ordered it, but if you want them to ship same-day, you have to make sure to do it bright and early. Normally they will ship next day, which would put your order to ship on Monday.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> You ordered it on Friday... I don't know what time you ordered it, but if you want them to ship same-day, you have to make sure to do it bright and early. Normally they will ship next day, which would put your order to ship on Monday.


I purchased their "Rush Order," so it was before 12:00 PM, Pacific Time.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

If you have a problem, you are going to have to call them and try and iron it out.
I, personally, never order anything "rush" or premium shipping. To me, it is just not worth the money. Not to mention, I usually get my ordered items within a week and I can live with that.

I'm sorry you are having this issue. Look at the bright side, you have an extra day or two to get excited about opening the boxes!


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> If you have a problem, you are going to have to call them and try and iron it out.


Oh I'll be disappointed, but I won't make that big of a deal over it. I'll just have to deal with it, though the reason I'm upset is that I don't work Monday (I'm also 17 years old, so I'm in High School still) and I would have the whole day to try it out, but I work Tuesday-Thursday pretty much right after school until like 10. I just wanted to have like a whole day thing with it, if you get what I'm saying.



gavinzach said:


> I'm sorry you are having this issue. Look at the bright side, you have an extra day or two to get excited about opening the boxes


Indeed. I'll be really anxious, trust me.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Just let it sit until Saturday... Trust me... Don't start with it when it comes in, you won't get any sleep...


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> you won't get any sleep...


Sounds like a good deal to me. Truthfully, I'm too excited to wait, I guess the good thing is if it does end up coming Wednesday, it should fly by since I'll be working.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



elvenleader3 said:


> Maybe when you have the machine built, you can post what you get with Crysis with max settings(Frame rate).


Yeah I'll make sure to do that for you guys.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

According to my order, as I said earlier, it stated that I'd get my products on the 10th. Well according to the UPS tracking site it says it's in Ohio, which is around an hour and a half from my house. Do you think I'd have the slightest chance of getting it a day early, or do they just wait until the next day to ship it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

There is always a chance. It depends on how long it takes to get through the local distribution center.


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



gavinzach said:


> There is always a chance. It depends on how long it takes to get through the local distribution center.


Well I got my case a day early if that means anything.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Lol! Hopefully the rest of the stuff will be there tomorrow morning!
Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Everything has arrived and seems to be in good shape. Just for those wondering, I upgrade from this:



Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.0ghz
3GB of DDR Ram
ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP
Windows XP 32-bit
So this should feel like a whole new experience.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Time to get to work


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Well I haven't been here in a while. The computer was a success, no faulty parts. So I tried looking for good games that require power, so I tried Grand Theft Auto IV, and it looks and plays really nice. I have the resolution at 1280x800, everything on high besides Shadow Quality, I believe. I average around 50-60fps, and only drop in fps by around 5-10 when in a big gun fight, which is not noticeable, at least to me. I've played TF2 and Day of Defeat: Source and on all high I easily pass 150 fps on average. I was seeing myself getting 250 fps or more.

Thanks for your help guys, you've helped me with my journey back into PC gaming.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*

Congratulations!
Can we mark the thread as solved?


----------



## Ranich (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: First computer I'll be building - Question*



Tyree said:


> Congratulations!
> Can we mark the thread as solved?


Indeed you can, I really appreciate what you guys do here. I'm also running Dragon Age: Origins with flying colors. I'm running it on Very High Graphics Detail, High (max) Texture Detail, and 4x Anti-Aliasing; I'm averaging 80+ fps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know it turned out well


----------

